# Sun and Sky apartments in AD



## 1badbeat (Jun 5, 2011)

I see a lot of ads for the new Sun and Sky towers. With us moving to AD in September does anyone have any information on the quality of the build? Are the stores, restaurants or anything open in the area or is mostly a giant build site? With so many apartments available in the towers, I was trying to decide if it is even worth looking at.

1badbeat


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

I moved here just over 3 months ago and had arranged to move into Sky Tower before I left the UK. When I got here I saw the state of Reem Island and the appartment still wasn't ready after 2months. Look somewhere else as it has nothing like resturants/shops etc and the mall at the base of the towers will not be ready for about a year. If someone tells you it will be open in months double the amount of time then add a few months is what I find as a good guide to getting the real opening dates of anything here.


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Will these apartments on Al Reem be furnished? I don't mean couches and beds and dining tables... But basic kitchen appliances: refrigerators, stoves, dishwashers, etc?


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

NYC4Life said:


> Will these apartments on Al Reem be furnished? I don't mean couches and beds and dining tables... But basic kitchen appliances: refrigerators, stoves, dishwashers, etc?


Sun and Sky Towers are not. Not sure about other developments.


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Pete79 said:


> Sun and Sky Towers are not. Not sure about other developments.


Appreciate the response, Pete. My wife and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in September from New York City. We looked at a few places back in April but were not all too impressed (shady lobby area, poor quality of upkeep, etc.) in the Corniche area and most of the buildings were quite old. We were, ideally, looking for a 2BR in a slightly more luxurious building with a 24/7 doorman/lobby, clean, and furnished with the basic appliances (fridge, cooking unit, dishwasher, washer/dryer, etc.). Some of the buildings our friends live in Dubai had these as standard, but not sure why AD is different. We were told some of the buildings in Al Raha Beach area have these. Any suggestions on where to start? Our budget can be stretched to about 200K AED/yr.


----------



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

NYC4Life said:


> We were, ideally, looking for a 2BR in a slightly more luxurious building with a 24/7 doorman/lobby, clean, and furnished with the basic appliances (fridge, cooking unit, dishwasher, washer/dryer, etc.). Some of the buildings our friends live in Dubai had these as standard, but not sure why AD is different.


Can't help you I'm afraid but if you do find any little nugget of information I'd be very greatful if you could pass them on via PM or post on here. My inlaws live near Al Falah Street (9th street) and we're looking for an apartment or small villa within a reasonable traveling distance from there. We're on a bit tighter budget than yourself because we want to save as much as possible but I'm not trusting these 40K properties on Dubizzle! Expecting to pay more than that. 2 adults, 2 kids.


----------



## Pete79 (Jun 25, 2011)

NYC4Life said:


> Appreciate the response, Pete. My wife and I will be moving to Abu Dhabi in September from New York City. We looked at a few places back in April but were not all too impressed (shady lobby area, poor quality of upkeep, etc.) in the Corniche area and most of the buildings were quite old. We were, ideally, looking for a 2BR in a slightly more luxurious building with a 24/7 doorman/lobby, clean, and furnished with the basic appliances (fridge, cooking unit, dishwasher, washer/dryer, etc.). Some of the buildings our friends live in Dubai had these as standard, but not sure why AD is different. We were told some of the buildings in Al Raha Beach area have these. Any suggestions on where to start? Our budget can be stretched to about 200K AED/yr.


Hey did you find somewhere? I hear some of the landlords in Sun & Sky have added kitchen appliances as so many units are on the market they trying to get tenants. The reason AD places are unfurnished is because the demand has always been so high the landlords have got away with leaving them empty and poorly maintaining older places.


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

Pete79 said:


> Hey did you find somewhere? I hear some of the landlords in Sun & Sky have added kitchen appliances as so many units are on the market they trying to get tenants. The reason AD places are unfurnished is because the demand has always been so high the landlords have got away with leaving them empty and poorly maintaining older places.



So we have been in AD for about 2wks now. We checked out Sun/Sky towers, and they're quite nice (great gym, pool, tennis courts, and soon to be completed squash courts). It's currently about 20-30% occupied, and a colleague of mine moved into the building 2wks ago. Obviously, the primary issue is that it is still in the middle of a massive construction site and likely will be so for next 2+ yrs. Another poster also mentioned there are no shops or restaurants or such, which is also true (although I think they may start popping up in 6-9 months; they claim 2-3months). 

On Reem, another building just opened up called RAK Towers. The locations is bit better as closer to central AD (right near the Reem Island bridge) but I don't think it is move-in ready for another couple of months. When we visited to see the apartments, there was no running water and I heard electricity is bit sporadic. 

Fact is within next 4-6 months, there is going to be a ton of new modern developments coming online, and the new inbound supply likely will also pressure rental pricing downwards. Sucks for us who need to move in within next 1-2 months. Good news is there is an abundance of hotel-apartments (long-term stays), ranging from all price points (Fairmont to Le Meridien to Hilton to no-name brands).


----------

